# Query: Post and Member numbers



## Umbran (Jan 18, 2002)

Just curious - I see you folks managed to stop reporting member numbers.  Any reason why you're still reporting number of posts?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2002)

Neither is a conscious decision.  That's just how these boards work.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

You can see a person's user number by holding the cursor over their Profile button. The user number will appear in the status bar at the bottom of your browser.

Ahh, elitism, how I've missed you!


----------



## graydoom (Jan 18, 2002)

Yay! Go elitism! And go my much lower member number! Though be sad for the loss of my ~800 posts, though some had tons more.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 18, 2002)

Hey thanks PC - I was wondering how we went about doing that 

Heh - I lost over 3000 posts but I figure I can hit it again in at least 6 months


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Wicht, right now I'm posting as much as I can . I want to get back over 100 at least.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2002)

Member number is an inborn quality, much like ability scores (and even harder to change than those).
Post count is an acquired quantity, like XP or perhaps skills; you just pick them up along the way.

_Neither_ says much about a member's "worth..."


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 19, 2002)

I agree with Shadow Of My Former Self on this one


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Wicht, right now I'm posting as much as I can . I want to get back over 100 at least. *




Looks like I'm Ahead 

Just remember the rules  - no spamming


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 19, 2002)

Wicht is right about spamming. Remember, folks, quality not quantity... or we'll just turn off the post count altogether.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2002)

Besides, while spamming will get you a high post count, it might also get you a bad rep with the regulars.


----------



## Villano (Jan 19, 2002)

*User Number?*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> *You can see a person's user number by holding the cursor over their Profile button. The user number will appear in the status bar at the bottom of your browser.
> 
> Ahh, elitism, how I've missed you!   *




I have a WebTV, so that doesn't work for me.  What's my User Number?  I need to know!

Someone?

Anyone?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: User Number?*



			
				Villano said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I have a WebTV, so that doesn't work for me.  What's my User Number?  I need to know!
> 
> ...




Its 505


----------



## Villano (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: User Number?*



			
				Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Its 505 *




Thanks. Ironically that's an old address of mine.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: User Number?*



			
				Villano said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks.  *




No problem...

 its all part of the quest of bumping up my post count without spamming


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: User Number?*



			
				Villano said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I have a WebTV, so that doesn't work for me.  What's my User Number?  I need to know!
> 
> ...



What Wicht said. Also, if you want to check a member number yourself some time, it's always the last part of the Profile's URL.


----------

